# Reenrollment-slow but smooth sailing



## marinemech (11 May 2016)

After leaving and immediately regretting my choice in 2014, I spent the last few long months working and trying to get caught up on my block release for Auto Tech nailing down 2 blocks over 7 months (fall 2015 and winter 2016). I jumped on the reenrollment in January, did my medical and interview in March. Just playing the waiting game as my references get their second call and waiting for clearance from Ottawa to move onto the final steps


----------

